
PortablE is a recreation of the AmigaE programming language - doener
http://cshandley.co.uk/portable/
======
orionblastar
It converts AmigaE code into C++ code and uses GCC to compile it. Sort of
defeats the purpose of the E language that was supposed to replace the C
language. But at least it is cross platform between AmigaOS and MophOS
versions.

------
grabcocque
Oh man, names still don't come much more badass than Wouter van Oortmerssen.

